# Can't see out of one eye?



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Little Gee Two can't seem to see out of one eye, the skin around the lower edge is kind of wider sort of like a bag under the eye. Only noticed it this morning, but it might have been going on for a day or two - not sure because he has a banace problem because of his one wing. He seems OK and is eating, drinking, pooping and cooing OK, but he can't see anything out of his right eye. I can put my finger up and he doesn't see it on that side until I touh him, I'm worried, any ideas, I want to get whatever medicine I need ordered quick because there's no place around here to get the kind of stuff I see an Foy's, any ideas on what I need, there's so much stuff there I don't know what to get to treat this?

NAB (worried on a Saturday night)


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab, 

Is G2's other eye affected? Is there any watering of this one eye?. Sneezing or scratching of the nostrils?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*No watering in the eye*

and his other eye is perfect. It's possible he banged into something he engineered a "pen break" Thursday and got out, ran all over the house might have banged into something while I was at work. But he seems totally blind in that eye. He seems fine other than can't see out of the one eye, and the puffy bag under it.

NAB


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Can you post a picture of the eye, Nab? It's hard to say what it could be without actually seeing it. Are there any other symptoms...watering of the eye, sneezing more than usual?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*I'll try to get a picture up*

No sneezing or anything funny around the beak, everything looks normal, he just can't see out of that eye and the puffy part along the bottom, be back when I get the picture up. I went ahead and ordered up some stuff for canker & worming at Foy's I figured I should have some one hand anyway even if that isn't what's going on with his eye. Back in a while - thanks

NAB


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Bad eye pictures*

http://nabshouse.20megsfree.com.20megsfree.com/photo6.html

It's the best I can do from here, slow (28.8) dial-up this far out in the desert plus my imaging software is at work (boss too cheap to buy his own for the business) so I can't crop and enhance them until Monday.

NAB


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab,

Thanks for the pictures, it's still hard to tell. I don't want to suggest anything to you yet. Let's see what other members have to offer. Is he acting the same as he always has in his daily routines and activities? Have you noticed anything different about his eating or drinking habits? I hate to jump to conclusions on anything as I am not a vet nor are any of us. I know how G2 is such a special part of your life and I think everyone of us will do our absolute best in trying to assist in whatever is ailing him. Please keep us updated on any changes that you notice, however minor.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Nab,

I have copied the photo to Helen and Kimberley, hopefully they have come across something similar and can help.

Cynthia


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*It's possible he's been blind in one eye all along*

He seems to be doing just fine even though he still can't see out of his right eye. I only noticed it last night because he got a piece of feather fluff stuck to the side of his head right over his eye, so I reached down to pull it off and noticed he didn't even see my hand moving toward the eye. I may have a "one-eyed, one winged non-flying purple pigeon pet" say isn't that an old Big Bopper song from the 50's. This has it's good side too, when I have to grab him to move him from his pen to his cage I can sneak up from the right side and get him without a stuggle so he doesn't hurt himself trying to avoid capture. I hope he's not sick, I really like the little fellow and things are working out great. Every day we get together and play the getting on my finger game, and he's doing very well at that one. Had nice sunny day yesterday so we went out for some morning sun. I got him some popcorn for treats, and he really likes that especially the white stuff, and he's in there cooing like crazy right now probably wants some more popcorn. I may have to load him up next week and go down to the vet and have that eye checked if I can find a vet that knows birds, last time with George I didn't have any luck there, One of the ladies at work that writes for the local newspaper says she did an article a few years back on a lady in Carson City that is a world renowed expert on hawks & eagles so maybe I can get her number and have her take a look.

Thanks Brad, Thanks Cynthia and I'll get some good close-up pictures up Monday first thing in the morning.


NAB


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That would be the best thing to do, Nab.
The eyes are best treated by someone who knows what he is doing in that area. It is very easy to do something wrong and the consequences can be devastating.
It could be that he was blind in that eye all along.
I remembered another member had a pigeon blind in one eye. In time that eye got atrophied completely. Even though she took him to the vet, he had no clue what happened to the birds eye. The cultures came back normal (no infection). The vet send her to a vet eye specialist. We now have one here in Miami, but I don't know if you would have one in your area. If you could find one, that would be great.

Reti


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Looking at the pictures. The eye lokks like he should still be able to see. A feather may have irrtated it. Cattle pink eye med such a puffer will work try it Its avalible at most vet supply stores. But if you pulled the feathere wait a day or two. It may dry up and be fine. If he was blinde. I would think the lose of some eye color would show. So I think your in good shape on its sight.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Bad eye & good eye pictures*

http://nabshouse.20megsfree.com.20megsfree.com/photo6.html

Here's some better shots of the bad eye, doesn't seem to be spreading to his good eye, any ideas would be appreciated. I already ordered up some canker & wormer meds at Foy's just in case I need them plus everything I read it is best to do a treatment just for preventative purposes anyway. But I don't think it's canker or worms causing his eye to not work?

NAB


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Nab,
I can see now, that the eye is sinking into the socket.
The white on the lower lid, is it the eye lid?

I will try to look in my medical books (for humans) see if I can find anything similar, unlikely though.

Hang in there, hope someone knows what it is.

Reti


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Thanks Ret*

I been reading all kinds of stuff about pigeons and eye troubles, seems like it could be the result of anything from a previous respiratory infection to banging his head into something, any help would be appreciated. I'm becoming convinced the only safe course of action is to pack him up and bring him into town and try to get the Vet to look at him, they're supposed to have an old guy at the animal place that knows birds but I've never had any luck talking to him, seems he's never there, but perhaps if I make a real appointment with them he will show up.

NAB


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

NAB, I looked into the books and found a couple of things, but it is hard to tell without looking closely.
And all of them requier proffesional help.
A couple of things I've been thinking of is Ectropion, where the eyelid gets damaged and he can't close the eye, so it just dries out. And also Lagophthalmos, pretty much the same thing.
You said already, it can be cause by a variety of things, from infections, trauma. etc. 
Did you check for foreign bodies?

In either case, it will result to loose the eye. 
I think you should take him to a specialist. Poor pigie might even need surgery.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Looks like what is called a Eye cold. watery eye. little droop of the lower eye lid. It could be the feather you removed. Puffer for eye colds should help. If its resp, it would have runney nostrils and you would here some labored breathing. do you have a vet supply store in your town. or med dealer. The eye still looks Ok to me Birds will time to time get an irattant or eye cold. And some will get a watery eye for months. Would not hurt to try eye cold med for a few days. cattle pink eye med will work just fine. too. Good luck


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Got one of those PFZ Puffer thingies*

Gave him his first dose a little while ago. I called the Vet's office and got the receptionist, she didn't have any clue what I was even talking about, said she'd have the vet call me back, as usual no call back, probably too busy on the golf course. So I stopped in at an old feed store that's been there for years. I asked the old guy if he had anything called a puffer for eye colds in animals. He said sure, got one left and asked what's if for. I told him a pigeon, described what was going on with the little fellow and he said it sounded like an eye cold and this stuff should work to clear it up. Exactly like the bottle they sell over at Foy's. Only cost $8.30, sure hope it works, says it takes 4 days, if no improvment then consult a Vet, maybe by Friday the Vet will have called back? 

NAB


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm gonna keep my fingers and toes crossed that this works and gets G2 back to his old self


----------

